# Looking to be part of a racing crew within Chesapeake Bay



## patrscoe (May 9, 2011)

If anyone is seeking a crew member for a competitive race within the Chesapeake Bay, please PM me.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

PM sent


----------

